# sizing utility articles



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered my dumbbell from www.max200.com 

I called them with questions & they helped size her over the phone. The woman I spoke too was very knowledgeable. she had me measure Layla's mouth, she asked for her breed, age, weight, etc. & recommended what I needed. I ordered that day & it arrived 2 days later. it was perfect, I am very pleased.

they also carry "custom built" articles, just call & ask them for help, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome, thanks much for the reply and the advice!!!


----------

